# FreeBSD as media server for Playstation 4



## zc4r (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi

Does anyone have experience in setting up FreeBSD to use as a media server for the Playstation 4?

Thanks


----------



## diizzy (Jun 18, 2022)

Have a look at net/gerbera and/or net/serviio


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2022)

You should be able to install Plex on the Playstation, and use multimedia/plexmediaserver.


----------



## jbo (Jun 20, 2022)

As this thread is apparently about dumping media server recommendations: Personally, I'm a long-time user of multimedia/emby-server.

An emby app for the Playstation 4 exists.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 20, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> As this thread is apparently about dumping media server recommendations: Personally, I'm a long-time user of multimedia/emby-server.
> 
> An emby app for the Playstation 4 exists.


We paid over $100 for emby license then a fork of it, jellyfin, was released. We use both - jellyfin on Devuan


----------

